# Bomber, Il Pagante. La canzone dell'estate 2016. Audio Video testo.



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

Bomber, canzone del trio milanese Il Pagante. E' la canzone tormentone dell'estate 2016. Nel brano si narrano, tra le altre, le gesta del "bomber" Bobo Vieri. 

Su Youtube è già a quota 2 milioni di visualizzazioni.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia che schifezza


----------



## Tic (26 Giugno 2016)

Si salva solo la gnagna


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2016)

Bomber?? ma come? io vedo solo BOMBE.
Carina la biondina un po' più magra, la voce però è quella di una gallina.


----------



## Marco23 (26 Giugno 2016)

Capolavoro


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2016)

Mio Dio, è rivoltante.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2016)

I "tormentoni" sono uno dei motivi per cui detesto l'estate con tutto me stesso.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente non poteva mancare Pardo, che con il suo Tiki Taka ha una agevole confidenza con la gnocca e le trashate.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Giugno 2016)

Vale la pena solo per l'arbitrA


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2016)

Ho 8 mila storie da raccontare ma per la mia incolumità lascio perdere vi dico solo " ti piace vincere facile ?" Che racchiude tutta la storia del Pagante .


----------



## Zetton (28 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho 8 mila storie da raccontare ma per la mia incolumità lascio perdere vi dico solo " ti piace vincere facile ?" Che racchiude tutta la storia del Pagante .


Io li ho scoperti quando stava per uscire il secondo singolo e ai tempi già il primo, Entro in pass, aveva più di 100k visualizzazioni. Da quello che ho capito sono uno dei pochissimi esempi di musica italiana self-made, infatti i primi video sono stati girati da loro con un iPhone e sono stati adocchiati dalle case produttrici solo quando le loro canzoni facevano già tutte più di un milione di visualizzazioni. Gente come Clapis e Merk&Kremont si sono appoggiati a loro e hanno avuto una via agevolata, ma loro credo siano partiti proprio da 0. Se sai qualcosa in più e ti va di spiegarmi in MP mi fa piacere, io li apprezzo perchè stanno prendendo in giro l'ascoltatore medio senza che se ne renda conto, ma sono sempre disposto a cambiare idea.


----------

